# [SOLVED] CPU Over temperature error!



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

I've been getting this error whenever I restart my computer. I can press F1 and it will load up just fine though. 

What can I do to fix this??


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

What are your temps in the BIOS? Do you have problems whilst playing games like lagging, stuttering, etc?


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*



Johnny1982 said:


> What are your temps in the BIOS? Do you have problems whilst playing games like lagging, stuttering, etc?


Recently I've had stuttering and lagging within games, but it wasn't like this before. I thought it may have been too many running applications, but I've got a quad-core and doubt that's the case.

I will have to check my BIOS temperatures, how do I access it?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

Depending on your MB brand you have to look for "Health Status" or something in that line. If you have stuttering in games it's most likely caused by overheating CPU and the CPU Temp Error you get is correct. Also post your complete PC specs including PSU (make/model/wattage), MB, CPU, etc.


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

Here are my *temperature readings* as per PC Wizard 2010:
Hardware Monitoring :	Winbond W83677HG-I
Processor Voltage :	0.96 V
VIN1 :	1.74 V
+3.3V Voltage :	3.33 V
+5V Voltage :	4.94 V
+12V Voltage :	11.77 V
VIN5 :	2.04 V
VIN6 :	1.18 V
SYSTIN :	34 °C
CPUTIN :	60 °C
AUXTIN :	30.5 °C
CPUFANIN0 :	1875 rpm
:	
Processor Monitoring Asus EPU :	Analog Devices ASP0800
Current Power :	26.31 W
CPU Power :	22.47 Amps.
:	
Processor Intel Core i7 :	Sensor DTS
Core 1 :	77 °C
Core 2 :	73 °C
Core 3 :	74 °C
Core 4 :	72 °C
Energy Power :	40.52 W
:	
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 :	nVidia Driver + Analog Devices ADT7473
Temperature :	43 °C
Temperature (Ambient) :	34 °C
Temperature (GPU) :	43 °C
Temperature (Card) :	34 °C
Fan :	40%
:	
Hard Disk Monitoring :	S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk ST31000528AS :	31 °C



*Here are my specs:
*
Mainboard :	Asus P6X58D-E
Chipset :	Intel X58
Processor :	Intel Core i7 930 @ 2800MHz
Physical Memory :	6144MB (3 x 2048 DDR3-SDRAM )
Video Card :	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465
Hard Disk :	PATRIOT MEMORY 64GB SSD ATA Device (64GB)
Hard Disk :	Seagate ST31000528AS ATA Device (1000GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	ATAPI iHAS324 Y
Monitor Type :	Dell Computer DELL 2408WFP - 24 inches
Network Card :	Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Yukon 88E8056 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Operating System :	Windows 7 Enterprise Professional Media Center 6.01.7600 (64-bit)
DirectX :	Version 11.00
Windows Performance Index :	5.9 on 7.9


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

Please post make/model/wattage of PSU used. Those temps are they at idle or load?


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*



Johnny1982 said:


> Please post make/model/wattage of PSU used. Those temps are they at idle or load?


My power supply is a Corsair TX750W

Other info:
UPS :	Back-UPS ES 550MC FW:885.K1 .D USB FW:K1
Voltage :	13.59 V
Remaining capacity :	100
Remaining time :	42.50 mn.


The temps are at idle, only a few browsers were open.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

those temps are far too hot redo the paste as dai suggested.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

Definitely too high for idle temps. Redo the paste and also make sure the Heatsink is firmly seated on the motherboard, ie it must not move.


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

Ok, so I finally went ahead and bought a Thermal paste at CompUSA by Coolermaster since they did not have Arctic Silver. I applied it to the heatsink and turned on the PC. Got a "New Chip Installed" message and just hit "use default settings".

These are the *before temps:*

Report Date: Thursday 30 June 2011at 23:20

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>

> Hardware Monitoring : Winbond W83677HG-I
> Processor Voltage : 0.97 V
> VIN1 : 1.74 V
> +3.3V Voltage : 3.33 V
> +5V Voltage : 4.94 V
> +12V Voltage : 11.82 V
> VIN5 : 2.04 V
> VIN6 : 1.19 V
> SYSTIN : 34 °C
> CPUTIN : 64.5 °C
> AUXTIN : 30 °C
> CPUFANIN0 : 1834 rpm
> Processor Monitoring Asus EPU : Analog Devices ASP0800
> Current Power : 28.00 W
> CPU Power : 20.66 Amps.
> Processor Intel Core i7 : Sensor DTS
> Core 1 : 80 °C
> Core 2 : 77 °C
> Core 3 : 78 °C
> Core 4 : 76 °C
> Energy Power : 40.52 W
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 : nVidia Driver + Analog Devices ADT7473
> Temperature : 45 °C
> Temperature (Ambient) : 36 °C
> Temperature (GPU) : 45 °C
> Temperature (Card) : 36 °C
> Fan : 40%
> Hard Disk Monitoring : S.M.A.R.T
> Hard Disk ST31000528AS : 31 °C

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And these are the *After temps*:
Hardware Monitoring Winbond W83677HG-I
Processor Voltage 1.14 V
VIN1 1.74 V
+3.3V Voltage 3.34 V
+5V Voltage 4.97 V
+12V Voltage 11.82 V
VIN5 2.04 V
VIN6 1.18 V
SYSTIN 33 °C
CPUTIN 25.5 °C
AUXTIN 26 °C
CPUFANIN0 1962 rpm
Processor Monitoring Asus EPU Analog Devices ASP0800
Current Power 21.13 W
CPU Power 17.94 Amps.
Processor Intel Core i7 Sensor DTS
Core 1 41 °C
Core 2 38 °C
Core 3 41 °C
Core 4 38 °C
Energy Power 40.52 W
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 nVidia Driver + Analog Devices ADT7473
Temperature 48 °C
Temperature (Ambient) 36 °C
Temperature (GPU) 48 °C
Temperature (Card) 36 °C
Fan 40%
Hard Disk Monitoring S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk ST31000528AS 29 °C


Looks like the Core temps were cut in half.
Not sure how much it helped in the other areas.

My only issue is that my PC is still performing as it was before (freezing up often).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

are you taking the 12v voltage reading from the bios because the ones you posted are down

i would be running a 850w

if they are from the bios rma the psu


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

CPU: Intel Core i7 930 @ 2800MHz
PSU: Corsair TX750W
Motherboard: Asus P6X58D-E
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465
RAM: 3 x 2048 DDR3-SDRAM
OS: Windows 7 Enterprise Professional Media Centre (64-bit)

I've noticed that in the software the fan percentage doesn't change. Either that is a reading for the wrong thing, or you should double check the values from in the BIOS where all reading are the most accurate. When in the BIOS check the following:

CPU temperature
System Temperature
Fan speeds (there could be as many as 3-4)

I'm not too big a fan of understanding voltage readings, but the PSU looks of reasonable to high quality. Do you have a lot of hardware sucking up the juice in your computer?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

Try taking temps under load using OCCT, it has a function for CPU and GPU loading and post the temps here.


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

Took these with just a few browser windows open, email program, and Skype.










GPU test is currently taking place, about an 50 minutes left.



Jay_JWLH said:


> CPU: Intel Core i7 930 @ 2800MHz
> PSU: Corsair TX750W
> Motherboard: Asus P6X58D-E
> GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465
> ...


I don't have much external hardware connected to the computer, if that's what you mean.



dai said:


> are you taking the 12v voltage reading from the bios because the ones you posted are down
> 
> i would be running a 850w
> 
> if they are from the bios rma the psu


These are from PC Wizard, not BIOS. How would I get to the Temp section in the BIOS?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

look on the advanced page in the bios

hardware monitoring

system health

the wording varies depending on the brand of bios


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

Here are the results after the hour long GPU test:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

check the securing pins are all securely locked down

Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5

still need the bios reading for the 12v line


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

To get to your BIOS, restart your computer, and look for the function keys at the bottom of the screen just as your computer starts up (within the first few seconds). I for example press Del for a few seconds until the case speaker starts making a noise. Then wait a moment until it does a few things, and enters the BIOS.

There.... you can check all of the settings, and look for something like PC Health or otherwise. These will give you the most accurate readings out of them all.


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

These are the BIOS temps:
CPU - 41 C / 106.5 F
MB - 35 C / 95 F
CPU Fan - 2008 RPM
CPU Voltage - 1.208
3.3v - 3.31
5v - 5.09
12v - 12.19


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

12v - 12.19

i take this is + and not -

the voltages and temps look fine


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

No need to redo the paste with arctic silver then?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

no i missed you had already done it


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*

Are you still getting the same error message now?


----------



## taktikz (May 25, 2011)

*Re: CPU Over temperature error!*



Jay_JWLH said:


> Are you still getting the same error message now?


No I'm not.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------

